# Two controller circuits which one?



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

DeathBlade556 said:


> , but anyone see any blaring mistakes?


Hi Death,

Just a quick look at the power circuit. Looks like the freewheeling diode is backwards in the top diagram. Also, 1 K is pretty high for a gate resistor. Slow turn-on and offs.

Also on the top diagram, C1 needs to be across the + and - rails and not have that LM device in series with it.

Regards,

major


----------

